# Signature Competition/SOTW 1 (Week Ending August 8th, 2008)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here we go with our first OFFICIAL competition. The registration begins now.

Once we have 8 people enter, entries can be submitted. 

DO NOT SUBMIT any work before then!

Each competition thread will be created each Monday, with the contest ending on Friday of the same week, with voting taking place on the weekend (Sat. and Sun. only). So, for this one...since I'm starting it a little early - will run until August 8th, and the voting will be up the 9th & 10th. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week.


----------


Competition Guidelines:

Participants: *8*
Theme: *A Current Movie You Enjoyed* (Out In Theaters The Past 2 Months)
Size: MAXIMUM *400 x 200*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: *8/8/2008 at 3:00 pm CT*


----------


So, go ahead and register. Once we're filled up, entries can begin to be submitted.

Good Luck To Everyone!


----------


Participants:

1. *T.B.*
2. *norway1*
3. *Sinister*
4. *RVCA*
5. KryOnicle
6. *mjbish23*
7. Mikles
8. *Cochise*


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

great idea Trey. ill have a go just to get some training with photoshop :thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

My goodies should be back within the next week i finally got the money back for it now im in the process of getting it fixed. GOODLUCK to all participants


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm in. I hope everyone doesn't use The Dark Knight as their theme. By the way T.B. when you say current, do you mean that's just been released in theaters or any movie in general we have seen?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Sinister said:


> I'm in. I hope everyone doesn't use The Dark Knight as their theme. By the way T.B. when you say current, do you mean that's just been released in theaters or any movie in general we have seen?


Sorry about that.

A movie that's been released in theaters in......hmmmm........the past 2 months.

AND EVERYONE DO NOT DO BATMAN!


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

You know to count me in

P.S. You didn't say I couldn't do the Joker


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Im in! Recently started playing around with Adobe again.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sign me up Trey.


----------



## Mikles (May 13, 2008)

I would like to enter


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

One more entrant, and we'll get this debut edition started!

Who wants the last spot?!?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

cmon you guys. ENTER


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

meh.




I'm in.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Cochise said:


> meh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...don't be so....what's the word, excited.

Anyway, you gents are now able to submit your entries. Remember, deadline is a week from today! Also, user insignia is not required, but you probably knew that! 

Best of luck, and I look forward to seeing all the pieces.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

T.B. said:


> Wow...don't be so....what's the word, excited.
> 
> Anyway, you gents are now able to submit your entries. Remember, deadline is a week from today! Also, user insignia is not required, but you probably knew that!
> 
> Best of luck, and I look forward to seeing all the pieces.


HA HA HA.

What I meant was that I would of joined earlier but I have no clue what to make. But when no one else was joining, I descided to join in. Didn't mean to sound like a douche.

So can we do ANY movie we have seen in the past two months? Because I have watched HBO for about 4 weeks straight.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

heres mine, its my first try at photoshop....


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

There is my attempt. Went back to basics on this one.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

My entry. Changed


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

I completely forgot the movie I was going to do

I will get one up later


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I will be in next week guys. Can't wait to see them all. Will vote for sure.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's my go at it.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Sinister said:


> Here's my go at it.


WOW thats awesome sig not only was that movie AWESOME!! but i love your Sig great work Sin.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you very much Nikos. Yes it was a really good movie, made up for Semi-Pro.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice stuff guys, too bad I missed this one.

Anywho, I think there needs to be a new rule in that the perticipants shouldn't be allowed to use images from planetrender.com, it's kinda not fair.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm working on a new Iron Man one since Cochise did a Hulk one. I'm keeping my Hulk one up for now in case I don't like the Iron Man one but if I get a good looking Iron Man one done then I'll edit my post and put that in instead of the Hulk one. 

If this isn't ok then let me know.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

kryOnicle already did Iron Man


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I juss realized he changed his. Hmm idk what to do now because I've been working on my new Iron Man one for awhile.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Very nice stuff guys, too bad I missed this one.
> 
> Anywho, I think there needs to be a new rule in that the _*participants shouldn't be allowed to use images from planetrender.com*_, it's kinda not fair.


We'll do that starting next competition p, cause I used one from there too.  WAY before you brought it up though. Apologies.

We also need to figure out a re-entries rule. I propose we only get your original piece, and one edit/different piece. That's it. Everyone cool with that from now on?

Let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikles (May 13, 2008)

Mine will be up tommarow I've been gaming XD


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

T.B. said:


> We'll do that starting next competition p, cause I used one from there too.  WAY before you brought it up though. Apologies.
> 
> We also need to figure out a re-entries rule. I propose we only get your original piece, and one edit/different piece. That's it. Everyone cool with that from now on?
> 
> Let me know. :thumbsup:


The original piece and one edit/different piece sounds good.

p.s. i'm liking the new colors for the names and that black and white theme you have going for the sig etc looks real good.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well i'm changing my entry. Here's my new one and I edited out my old one.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Is it too late to enter?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

pliff said:


> Is it too late to enter?


Unfortunetaly it is. There were only 8 spots and they filled up already.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Anywho, I think there needs to be a new rule in that the perticipants shouldn't be allowed to use images from planetrender.com, it's kinda not fair.


whats planetrender.com ?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

norway1 said:


> whats planetrender.com ?


It's a website with different C4D images and renders of movies, games etc. There's a ton of good stuff on there. Here's the link check it out.

http://planetrenders.net/renders/

Also if you go to the forum section on the top and join it there are a ton of great tutorials in the free tutorial section.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here's your boy's entry:


----------



## Mikles (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Hey I don't have enough time to do this. I have to cut weight today because I have a tournament tomorrow, sorry guys.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright, I wish I would've known sooner that RVCA was going to bow out, I could have closed this thread earlier, and put voting up. Oh well. 

Anyhow, that concludes this first competition. Look for the poll very soon!


----------

